# Insurance denied my



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thyroid Uptake Study not sure about the I-123 pill it's suppose to be done on the 19th and today I get a call saying they denied it I called and they said I was denied because I need to have an overactive thyroid I never had anything wrong with my thyroid showing in my blood work. So I called my doctors office so they can appeal it and I got transferred 7 times finally someone said they would call me back and she did the insurance company said they feel I don't need it done and if the doctor wants to appeal it they have to do a peer to peer. I live over an hour away I'm not gonna drive there when I know my insurance isn't gonna pay for it, I was told they would have to reschedule it and everything else coming up. Now I'm sitting here wondering if they will also deny the I-131 pill and wondering when can I eat the foods I wanna eat. I guess I'll continue the low-iodine diet until Tuesday when I call to see what's going on. I was told the cancer can come back I've been off the the thyroid medicine for weeks now not sure if that's good to be off something you need to be on for so long. I did have blood work done today tho that they needed :angry:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have a history you could share?

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.

Ranges for labs are necessary because all labs use different test manufacturers who in turn use different lab ranges.

Make a list of your symptoms - also note how long you have had them


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have your surgical pathology report? If not, I would ask for that. I think it makes loads of sense to have a whole body scan before doing RAI and I also think your insurance should pay for it, but not every doctor insists on it. So I suppose they could make the argument that it's not needed. The pathology report will be informative...and you can share it with other doctors in case you are able to get a second opinion.


----------

